# trying to plan my first LUSH haul :D



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 21, 2006)

I hope this is in the right place..i didnt know where to put it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





somehow i came across the LUSH website and between that and doing a little research i want to do some damage! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so for all you wonderful ladies who use LUSH products please enlighten me as to what the must have's are!

i was looking into the dream cream,but after that i am lost as to what to get.so...HELP! please

*edit* ok this is what i want so far..opinions?

  Dream Cream    $18.90    
  Silky Underwear    $8.95  
  Angels on Bare Skin   $7.95    
  Dreamtime    $4.50


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 22, 2006)

I've tried all of those except for Dream Cream (though have tried Dreamwash), and the other 3 you've chosen I highly recommend! Dreamtime bath melt will knock you out, it's really relaxing, and Angels on Bare Skin is an all-round fave. Silky Underwear smells gorgeous. I think you've made great choices, let us know what you think of them when you get them.


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I've tried all of those except for Dream Cream (though have tried Dreamwash), and the other 3 you've chosen I highly recommend! Dreamtime bath melt will knock you out, it's really relaxing, and Angels on Bare Skin is an all-round fave. Silky Underwear smells gorgeous. I think you've made great choices, let us know what you think of them when you get them._

 

thank you so much!


----------



## inlucesco (Apr 22, 2006)

The ma bar bubble bar is a must if you like toffee/chocolate and orange smells.  So is the soft coeur massage bar and the honey trap lip balm.

They have a new bubble bar out (at least, new to me) called "sweet tart" or something similar - it smells so unbelievably good, like fruit candy.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow - I just went on the Lush site and holy, I cannot believe how much it has changed since I worked there!! Some of my fave products have been discontinued it seems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anywho!! My fave thing from Lush is their soaps. Since I used to work there, I really have tried all of it and my faves are:

- Alkmaar (creamy, lavendar scented soap)
- Sea Vegetable
- Figs & Leaves (my #1 fave)
- Bohemian (lovely lemon scent, omg I cannot get enough of this stuff)
- Banana Moon (it smells and looks like banana - don't eat it!)

Other things that are very popular and lovely:

- Skin Drink Cream
- Dream Cream (this is close to Lush's best selling product of all time. We couldn't keep this stuff in stock...)
- Sympathy for the Skin (if you have very dry skin, I really recommend this)

And of course the bath bombs:
(the tops sellers)
- Butterball (also my all time fave)
- Big Blue
- Softy
- Tisty Tosty
- All that Jasmine

Bubble Bars (I totally recommend halving or quatering these, they are really strong)
- Bathos (mmm yes, the best)
- Amandopondo (smells like almonds...)

HTH! If you are not familiar with Lush and are ordering online, I really recommend going with things that are suggested to you. Lush is really different and also their products are strong and concentrated.

Enjoy!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JLEEMARKOWITZ* 
_thank you so much!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No probs, I think you'll really like that stuff, as it's not heavily scented and they are perennial favourites.

The things wattage has suggested are also really lovely (some of my personal favourites too!), and yes, going into a store is so recommended to sniff out your preferred scents. The staff generally tend to be super-friendly and eager to help out.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_ going into a store is so recommended to sniff out your preferred scents. The staff generally tend to be super-friendly and eager to help out._

 
Thanks for adding that, mspixieears! I totally forgot to suggest that! Lush is very generous with handing out samples! They will let you dissolve stuff in water basins at the store, play around, smell and touch. 

You should def. go if you can


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 22, 2006)

wow! thank you so much to both of you! i am going to the lush store in florida mall so i will be able to play around and smell things and what not,im excited  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will def. take all of your suggestions with me!
i cant wait! 1 more week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im also going to pick something up for my mom i think it would make a good mothers day gift(s)!


----------



## jess98765 (Apr 22, 2006)

buffy is a fantastic exfoliator that you may want to look into.  Its had a lot of fab reviews.... personally i love this product of MAC as it does exactly what it says on its description and gives a little more too....


----------



## Luxurious (May 25, 2006)

butterball ist great, smells so good and you skin fells very soft, good for dry skin. aqua marina is great as well. bohemian really smells so good. lemon!<3 rehab is a perfect shampoo for all hairproblems.


----------

